# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  baku 7231 μηχανημα αποκολησης οθονων samsung

## vasiliskal

Το πηρα απο αλλο παιδι στο forum,δεν καταφερα να το δουλεψω. Εχω αλλαξει και τις βεντουζες με καινουργιες
τιμη 45
baku-bk-7231.jpg

----------


## vasiliskal

40 ευρω νέα τιμη

----------


## JohnF1983

Καλησπέρα, υπάρχει ακόμα διαθέσιμο;

----------


## vasiliskal

καλησπερα σας, εχει πουληθει παρακαλω να κλεισει

----------

